# M&M Track Cleanup



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok guys, many of you stated that you would get out to M&M for a day before the HARC race on 8/18 and help Meir get the track up to snuff.......well, the time is upon us.

I spoke with Meir at M&M today, and he said that he had hoped to be able to completely rebuild the track with an entirely different layout. However, his dirt guy with a bobcat won't put his bobcat on the track for fear of it getting stuck until it stops raining for at least 3-4 days and dries up. He still intends to do it, but as stated, it is weather permitting.

That said, we need a back up plan.

I'm looking at 8/11 (Saturday) for a day to get out there and do some dirtwork. I will need some help with this, as I have no track building experience. 

I also need someone to take a look at the track and assess how much work we need to do.

Who can help?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i can help as long as i can get out there. i also have no track building experience


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

why not sunday when no racing is going on. just my .2cents


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Or sunday.....that's why I'm starting this thread


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i can help if its on sunday but i am not much help.LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you been to M&M lately Phil to look at the track? I'm curious for someone who knows what they're looking at to assess what it needs.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I can try to get out there if you guys need an extra set of hands. Can't say for sure if I can make it until the date is closer. I've never built a track, but I can sling a shovel.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

have not been there since the harc meeting but it needed alot of work then should not be that hard with 5or6 guys though soft dirt and it's not that big do they have hand tools and wheel barrels that is all we need to shape it up


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys.....we'll talk about this some more tomorrow.....have a good evening!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, doubt I can do the 11th (Sat), that's the day Alyssa gets home from her trip. Should be able to do it on Sunday though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a commitment in the morning, so I probably wouldn't be there until about noon, but I'm ok with Sunday.

If we moved it to Sunday, can anyone else come?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I can do it on Sunday and I do have track work experience. if the guy with the tractor can't come out, we would need to rent a tiller or if someone will let us use one. 4-5 guys can make a quick cleanup and get a track laid out pretty easily and quickly. what needs to be discussed is where will the pit lane be and are we going to be using the gate start that is already out there? we would also need a packer like the one at Mikes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul and Phil, you guys are the key element in this task.......can you guys commit to helping out on that Sunday then? That's 8/12 BTW


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think M&M has a packer already. Pit lane is always the same place, on the rail at the NE corner of the track. Last few races there we gave up the gate start and started on the front straight. Before you schedule anything on Sunday you better check with Meir, 'cause they're not open on Sundays and we'll need access.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I already asked him and he said he would come open it up for us.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Where is the M&M track*

I knew of a K&M track but not an M&M track. Where is it?

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cant fully commit at the moment,my wife is graduating that friday nite and i am not sure of what the plans will be for the weekend. I will let you know asap.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul, let me know what a good day is for you.

Griz, here is a link
http://www.mmhobby.com/

It's not much of a track at the moment, but it has been famous in Houston in years past, it is IMO one of the most FUN tracks in Houston. Not really too technical.....more fun and flowing. HARC is trying to help spring it back into action as best we can!

You thinking about coming down again? You seem to bringing some advertisement to HARC......I hope it is benefitting you as well!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I have been out there working on the mini off road track. The dirt off road, looks horrible but its not really that bad. The biggest problem is the grass growing everywhere. The last race they had there about 5 weeks ago, the track was in the same condition, but Meir had his maintenance guy (which he dont have one now) weed eat the grass down low. The guys raced on it, and the track was hooked up.

Here are the major issues.

Grass #1 Best thing to do is weed eat it down to ground level. Im sure M&M has a weed eater.

Jump faces #2 Some of the jumps kick you straight up in the air. I wouldnt dig them out, but use the flat part of the shovel and pound a new angle. Weve done it before and it works quick and effective without breaking down the dirt.

Water veins (from the rain) #3 Just general rakeing and smoothing.

Once the 1/8 scales get on there and start cutting up the dirt. It will be great!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nobody knows that track better than Danny. He speaketh the truth. The layout that's on it right now is actually a lot of fun when the jump faces are fixed.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Danny.......do you think Meir will have problem with me spraying grass/weed killer on the grass? I have a sprayer, and can spring for about $20 worth of the stuff.

I did see the water viens as well.........I was thinking that a large flat shovel could fix that.

The jump faces definitely need some dirt added and the angle toned down a little.

Also, two of the landing ramps are pretty much gone.

Here's the way I saw it:
one person work on the water veins
one person work on the grass
one person work on the jump faces
one person work on the landing ramps
and one person to do miscellaneous work

am I being realistic to think that 5-6 people and one day can get this done?

P.S. Meir said he did have a packer and a bunch of shovels. I also can bring a couple of shovels and a weedeater


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats hard labor. I'm gonna bring a couple goats, sit back and drink a couple cold ones and watch them take care of the grass


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Thats hard labor. I'm gonna bring a couple goats, sit back and drink a couple cold ones and watch them take care of the grass


lmao,ok so Donnie has the grass and weeds issues taken care of.....hey Donnie,you know any goats that can worka shovel??


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

what needs to be done first and foremost. we need to let mier decide if he wants us to do a complete makeover or just fix what is there now. fixing the track that is there now can be done in less than 3 hours. a total rebuild can take quite a few more hours. i am game for either.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

He wont mind the round up, but im not sure if it will kill it in time for your race. It will knock it down, but not eliminate it.

5 people could get the track in pretty good shape in about 3 Hours.

If you decide to add dirt to those jumps, you will have to break up the entire jump and re shape it. If you just add dirt to what is there, It will come off as soon as you start racing on it.
My suggestion would be to re form what is there by impact packing a new face on them. Or complete rebuild of the jump itself. He has a pick axe to break the jump up. plenty of rakes and shovels to re stack the dirt, and he has a big metal roller to compact it with. Going that rout will take about 30 - 45 minutes per jump.

I was only suggesting the easier method, since hes going to tear it all up soon anyway. At that time, all the grass will be gone, and the new jumps will be in.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Danny.

I'm going to re-visit this thread on Monday morning and try to firm up a date (looking like the 12th though). Once we've decided, I'll go and talk to Meir about it early next week and firm it up with him.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

hey danny you water the track the day before we come out?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

There is so much moisture in the ground right now, it probably wont be needed, but if so, we can do it


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yea I'll get down there in the future*

I'm always looking for more tracks to go too. I'll come down sometime in the near future. I'm coming back down for the Regional looks like. My wife is finally back here after being gone for 3 weeks so I have somone to share the driving although I think I'm going to come early and leave the day after this time. I was pretty tired from all that driving before I even started filming. Now that I know the place a little better the next set of videos will be better.

Griz


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will ba talking to Meir about the track on Saturday. Are we all on board for Sunday 8/12?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sounds good courtney


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul S......you in?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

no speek englesh!!......I will check with my better half,it should be no problem. I dont know if Big Phil is going to show up though....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ouch!!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> ouch!!!!!


lmao!!!! j/p Phil.....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm in. Might be the next free day I have, LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, talked to Meir......Sunday the 12th is good. We will get started at noon. 

I need help with this guys. I want this race to be a good one for you guys!

Track building experience is not necessary, and I will bring some cokes/waters. I will also try to get some lunch.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

so what is going to be done,a complete makeover or just a rebuild? every one i talk to like the layout just the jump faces and such needs to be fixed.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i was thinking a fix not a rebuild?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

just gonna fix it up a little


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dang, 12:00? You looking to get a tan CV? I'll be there.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Dang, 12:00? You looking to get a tan CV? I'll be there.


lol!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Meir won't be available in the morning to come and unlock the place.......


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't forget about me guys......I really need some help with this.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just another reminder.

I'll pick up a cooler full of cold water, and we'll see what to do about lunch depending on how long we're out there


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

man i really wish i could make it out today. have fun guys!!! i should be there next weekend!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

A HUUUUUUUGE thanks to Nathan, Sam, and Joe (and even Meir for a while!) for coming out in 102 degree weather to help fix up the track!

We refaced and repacked all the jumps, knocked down all the grass, filled in the water veins, and whipped that track into shape! 

Really looking forward to next weekend guys!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

CV, Sorry I could'nt make it out there Sunday, I had my wifes Graduation weekend and we were at Surf-Side Beach. I really appreciate all those that made it out there to help you. We will see you this weekend!!!! HARC Round 3 !!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you can't make it to everything we do, and I understand........we got it done.

Now if the track will just hold up until next weekend!


----------

